# Pompano Beach-Lighthouse Cove



## MILOIOWA (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok, seriously considering trading into this resort next summer. Reviews say nice, uncrowded beach, tiki bar with entertainment and possibly even karaoke? All are right up our alley. Also have kids age 12-16. Usually stay at Ocean points or Palm Beach Shores Resort, and love it there, but want to try somewhere new. Any thoughts or info greatly appreciated!


----------



## BevL (Sep 21, 2012)

I did one of the reviews but I believe a hurricane blew through there after that and there was some refurbishment but I don't recall the details.  We were there quite a while ago.

It was not a fancy place.  The tiki bar at that time was run by a fellow named Ron, as I recall.  Great breakfast, and yeah, karaoke and entertainment, food and drink specials, kind of a fun atmospher.

Beach was really nice.

We like Marriott syle accommodations but it's not a deal breaker for us so we'd go there again.


----------



## Flyguy1950 (Sep 21, 2012)

*LHC*

I lived across the street from the LHC 20 yrs ago. I was back recently and stopped past to see how things have changed. It is a nice resort although older they have kept it up well. It has a nice pool area including a tiki bar and a restaurant/bar inside. The beach was always nice. There are good restaurants in the area along with shopping and a golf course just up the street.


----------



## Mr.Airport (Oct 21, 2012)

MILOIOWA said:


> Ok, seriously considering trading into this resort next summer. Reviews say nice, uncrowded beach, tiki bar with entertainment and possibly even karaoke? All are right up our alley. Also have kids age 12-16. Usually stay at Ocean points or Palm Beach Shores Resort, and love it there, but want to try somewhere new. Any thoughts or info greatly appreciated!



You can't go wrong.  Family friendly - great pool area and right on the beach.  We had dinner at the restaurant last night and it was great.  Good staff and kept clean.

It is a little older and right on the water so you know the salt air takes it toll, but it has been nicely maintained and upgraded.  

Don't pass up this opportunity.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 22, 2012)

Did you go to their website?  Looks quite nice - granite countertops in kitchen, etc.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2012)

BevL   Was Pompano Beach easy enough for my hubby with dementia to get around and not get 'lost' driving?  We are staying at Wyndham Santa Barbara for a week. I am hesitant to have him drive from Fort Lauderdale airport, but 'maybe' he could in just PB.  What is your opinion? Cathyb--the used to be happy wanderer


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2012)

LHC--what are some of the good restaurants if we like seafood?


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 22, 2012)

Whale's Rib.  Not fancy - wooden booths, very beachy Florida  but....great seafood - very fresh and DH says their lobster bisque is some of the best (loves their clam chowder as well and he is from Mass. and super picky).


----------



## Mr.Airport (Oct 22, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> LHC--what are some of the good restaurants if we like seafood?



Don't forget Sea Watch and Two Georges.


----------



## BevL (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey, Cathy.  It's hard to sort of judge for other people but I'm thinking about my mid 70s parents, who don't have dementia but just prefer to stay closer to their comfort zone than they used to (and I hasten to add, I'm that way myself in my mid 50s, just not quite so much).  

They would both drive in that area, I think.  They would prefer it if we were there and drove them but they could do it.  It's been a few years but I don't recall driving around there that stressful.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, Bev.  We would just need the car for the first grocery stop and then maybe for a few restaurants.  I understand at Wyndham Santa Barbara there is a local bus -- but that can be a hassle with a week's worth of frozen groceries!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 23, 2012)

Bingo -- you hit my taste buds right on!  Thank you


----------



## BevL (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly, I'd just cab it, Cathy, if that's all you need.  It can't be more expensive than a car if you're not planning on travelling around every day.


----------



## pranas (Oct 25, 2012)

Wal-Mart is very close. The cab ride should be inexpensive.  The casino across the street has a delli and buffet but i don't know how good the food is. Further east on  Atlantic (at the Intercoastal) is a Houstons.

To get to the resort from the airport, I suggest you take a shared ride or towncar.  Go to the ground transport area outside of baggage claim and look for the shuttle desk. Pick the option that is cheaper.  The town car will get you their quicker.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, tonight I am seeing a 2BR here, and a 2BR at Ocean Pointe. Have only ever seen a 1BR at OP before with my trade (VV@Bon week 5 1BR) so is OP becoming less in demand? Hmmm. We are traveling with another family so have to decide as a group. I'd really like to try Pompano but really like OP and we are very familiar with the area there. Maybe just wait awhile and see what else opens up. Wouldn't mind the Gulf coast but NICE places with the amenities we seek are few and far between.


----------



## npey (Dec 18, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> LHC--what are some of the good restaurants if we like seafood?


Seaside Grill on site is the best; I recommend their almond snapper, fish in a bag, seafood trio, blackened seafood platter, shrimp scampi pasta, sea monster mango margaritas, mojitos, etc. Seawatch use to be our favorite but not anymore.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 7, 2013)

Cathy---my 32 year old daughter just moved to that area in August and is horrified at the way people drive in southern Florida.  She comes from St. Louis, then Atlanta, so has driven in traffic before, but there are a lot more drivers in southern Florida therefore a lot more crazy ones!  I've come very close to being in 2 bad accidents there (neither my fault) as well as seen some crazy things---a lot worse then here in St. Louis.  If he isn't familiar with the area, I'd highly recommend public transportation.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 10, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if all the rooms have flat screen tv's? Also are there any boat/catamaran type tours available in the area? We are still trying to decide as some schedule conflicts have come up we have had to start over LOL. Thanks!


----------

